# Opera 11 released



## Beastie (Dec 16, 2010)

Features
Opera 11.00 Beta for UNIX changelog
Opera 11.00 for UNIX changelog
Download it!


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 16, 2010)

One thing which is particularly good about Opera is the forum. I have gotten some excellent support there.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 16, 2010)

I hope we won't have to wait 6 months until they update FreeBSD port


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 16, 2010)

The new Open/Save dialog is perfect


----------



## bihi (Dec 16, 2010)

Opera11 doesn't identify flash plugin (I cant watch youtube videos). With 10.63 I watched flash videos. Does anybody have the same problem?

I love this browser, but I must use 2 versions in this moment.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2010)

I hope to be imported on ports soon because I want to install it too and to have two browsers (chrome & opera)


----------



## roddierod (Dec 16, 2010)

bihi said:
			
		

> Opera11 doesn't identify flash plugin (I cant watch youtube videos). With 10.63 I watched flash videos. Does anybody have the same problem?
> 
> I love this browser, but I must use 2 versions in this moment.



Copy 
operapluginwrapper
operapluginwrapper.freebsd 
operapluginwrapper.linux

from the library location of your Opera 10.63, most likely /usr/local/lib/opera

place them in the location of your Opera 11 installation lib path. In my case ~/.local/lib


----------



## bihi (Dec 16, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Copy
> operapluginwrapper
> operapluginwrapper.freebsd
> operapluginwrapper.linux
> ...



Thanks very much!!!
It solved the problem.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 16, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I hope we won't have to wait 6 months until they update FreeBSD port





			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I hope to be imported on ports soon because I want to install it too and to have two browsers (chrome & opera)


Anything wrong with the provided install script? I've never used it so I'm genuinely curious.
Anything wrong with running it "locally" using the opera script?


----------



## roddierod (Dec 16, 2010)

I use the install script to install Opera 11, other than it does not do the operapluginwrapper patching (which the port does), I've had no problem with it.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 16, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Anything wrong with the provided install script? I've never used it so I'm genuinely curious.
> Anything wrong with running it "locally" using the opera script?



I just prefer to install apps using standard way...


----------



## vermaden (Dec 17, 2010)

I do not even install it, just download the *.tar.bz2, untar and use 'in place' with copied profile directory from my current Opera setup 'it was Opera 11 alpha', works like a charm [*]  

[*] But I do not use Flash or anything like that in Opera, if I need Flash, I engage *Midori* with configured Flash.


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 17, 2010)

Really great news for we Opera Lovers!!!


----------



## roddierod (Dec 17, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I do not even install it, just download the *.tar.bz2, untar and use 'in place' with copied profile directory from my current Opera setup 'it was Opera 11 alpha', works like a charm [*]
> 
> [*] But I do not use Flash or anything like that in Opera, if I need Flash, I engage *Midori* with configured Flash.



Just curious as to why you don't use Flash in Opera, but do so in Midori. I've limit use of Midori, mainly on OpenBSD, does it preform better than Opera with Flash.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 17, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Just curious as to why you don't use Flash in Opera, but do so in Midori. I've limit use of Midori, mainly on OpenBSD, does it preform better than Opera with Flash.



Its not that Flash does not work under Opera (or does not work well), to be honest I have never used Flash under Opera on BSD systems, when I was starting my 'journey' with BSD system, I did not even think aout Flash in the browser 

Now as I know how to configure things to work 'my way' I can use Flash at Opera, but it would only piss me off. I 'browse' the Internet without Flash as I mostly seek for text information, if I found myself in need to browse some 'Flash only page' or the movies at Youtube (od dailymotion or whatever ...), then I use Mirodi for that purpose.

Generally I found that Midori can be 'named' as open source Opera ... it has built in (by extenshions) mouse gestures, similar panel, similar functionality, for sure its *not* Opera, but as *George Carlin* said: _"(...) but when You think about it (...)"_


----------



## Beastie (Dec 17, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> the movies at Youtube


Opera 11 has an extension that adds a download button to the page and lets you choose between formats.
I use it to download the MP4 and watch it with mplayer while it's downloading.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 17, 2010)

OMG it's updated 
http://www.freshports.org/www/opera/

That was really fast this time 
Wooooooooooooot


----------



## vermaden (Dec 18, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Opera 11 has an extension that adds a download button to the page and lets you choose between formats.
> I use it to download the MP4 and watch it with mplayer while it's downloading.



Thanks mate, but *sometimes* I need to browse site that some idiot wrote entirely in Flash shit or just watch a Youtube (or other 'movie provider') and the forget about it ... but if I need to download a movie, I do not even need to add any extension, as I will play it at *Midori* and then think that I liked it, then its available at /tmp/Flash${RANDOM} waiting for me already (already downloaded after first watch, no need to download anything), for example as /tmp/FlashXXtHsy7p file.


----------



## ahavatar (Dec 20, 2010)

Many thanks for Opera 11 ! I've updated mine on my FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE (by doing routine portsnap and portupgrade) and finally I can type Korean in the Opera browser without irritating input method bugs.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2010)

So has anyone tried grouping tabs? Nice feature... I start to like it 
Hint: drag one tab to another


----------



## Beastie (Dec 23, 2010)

Since the first alpha they included it in.

There was even an automatic stacking feature. They later removed it because people started complaining about it. People do that a lot. But they'll bring it back, hopefully with optional domain-based stacking or something useful.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2010)

Btw, I will remind you of:
http://76.11.58.186/
Nice buttons link


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 24, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Btw, I will remind you of:
> http://76.11.58.186/
> Nice buttons link


Very Nice!Thank you for your sharing!ï¿½e


----------

